# WebOS 3.0.4 installed - cminstall Folder Disappears



## burton (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

Everytime I create a new folder via explorer in windows after the reboot of TP the folder disappears, this means that I am unable to install android as the folder is gone after the restart of the TP and states the folder cminstall doesn't exist.

Help, anyone know of what is going wrong? I am in developer mode.

Thanks


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you actually un-mount the touchpad from the computer?


----------



## burton (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes I do, even when still mounted the folder goes.


----------



## burton (Nov 30, 2011)

Just tried this again.

Mounted the TP
Opened the root dir of the TP
Created folder cminstall
copied the files to this newly created folder.
unmounted the tp via USB eject
Unplugged the TP
restarted the TP
Held down the volume buton - got the big USB sign
plugged in and ran the novacom

Goes and does a few things then states that

no cminstall directory found nothing to install.

Is there something I am missing?!

This is with Windows 7


----------



## chicle (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you tried creating the folder within the TP? I use Gemini File Manager, paid app in apps catalog. It lets you create/cut/copy/delete. I think you can do the same with Internalz, it's free in preware. I don't use it so I'm not sure.

Good luck.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

burton said:


> Just tried this again.
> 
> Mounted the TP
> Opened the root dir of the TP
> ...


@burton, If you have access to a Windows XP machine, try it with that computer and see what happens. It sounds like you are doing everything correctly, but sometimes Touchpads do not play nicely with Windows 7. I'm guessing when you looked with Windows Explorer after the failed install that the cminstall folder was gone.


----------



## burton (Nov 30, 2011)

nevertells said:


> @burton, If you have access to a Windows XP machine, try it with that computer and see what happens. It sounds like you are doing everything correctly, but sometimes Touchpads do not play nicely with Windows 7. I'm guessing when you looked with Windows Explorer after the failed install that the cminstall folder was gone.


Yes thats correct the folder was gone when looking again...

Ok will try a XP machine.

Thanks


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

I ran into a similar problem and if you haven't already done this, suggest you run CHKDSK /F from windows cmd.exe on the touchpad mounted drive. If it finds errors run it again, repeat until error free.



burton said:


> Yes thats correct the folder was gone when looking again...
> 
> Ok will try a XP machine.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## burton (Nov 30, 2011)

Tried the advice above but still get the cminstall folder is not there message.

Any other ideas?!


----------



## burton (Nov 30, 2011)

vsawri said:


> I ran into a similar problem and if you haven't already done this, suggest you run CHKDSK /F from windows cmd.exe on the touchpad mounted drive. If it finds errors run it again, repeat until error free.


Found no errors on the first run..


----------



## burton (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I have found the issue, the TP is stuck in read only mode as everytime I do a hard reset I have to do a update on the same 4 apps.

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/304529-updates-patches-kernel-apps-not-staying.html

So trying a reset of the device to see if this unlocks it..


----------

